# wanted: Pokémon on Pokémon black :P



## Vex L'Cour (May 18, 2011)

Yo guys.

Given I have my proper sexy internet back I decided to post my want list and you lot barter for what you want. Oki? Lets do this.

I am wanting to get:
Genesect (I know it's only avaliable via AR)~
Event Dogs (UNACTIVATED!!!) 
Any 5th gen shiny Or event Pok?mon (Idc if it's AR'd)
Zekrom (shiny would be loved)
Zorua Shiny



~ I don't care it's from AR, I  really want one and my AR doesn't work.

I will pay TBT bells (No extortion fggtz) or trade any 1st > 4th gen Pok?mon, I have Pok?Rus legit so if you want a Pok?mon with Pok?Rus then yea. I also have some shiny pok?mon Gen 1-4 including legendaries


----------



## Fillfall (May 18, 2011)

I have a Zorua and a Celebi (not used) to activate the event.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 18, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> I have a Zorua and a Celebi (not used) to activate the event.


 
What d'ya wanna trade for the Celebi? Given that has more value in the fact it's event


----------



## Fillfall (May 18, 2011)

250 TBT bells and a random pokemon?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 18, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> 250 TBT bells and a random pokemon?


 
235 bells and a random Pok?mon with Pok?Rus?


----------



## Fillfall (May 18, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> 235 bells and a random Pok?mon with Pok?Rus?


 I don't care so much about pokerus.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 18, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> I don't care so much about pokerus.


 
Oki. My details are on my card. I'll just send your Tbt bells.


----------



## Fillfall (May 18, 2011)

Just got to find my DSi..

Found it.
Friend code:
1076 9974 6899


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 18, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Just got to find my DSi..
> 
> Found it.
> Friend code:
> 1076 9974 6899



Comin' on now (I was distracted by my mum wanting the laptop x ox )


On Route 18 so bare with me xD


----------



## Fillfall (May 18, 2011)

Aeri has contacted you..


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 18, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> Aeri has contacted you..


 
Aeri is requesting a trade 8D

Edit:// It gets to you saying "I wanna join" then thje screen does nothing o 3o

EDITEDIT:// Retrying. I dunno whats up o 3o


----------



## Fillfall (May 18, 2011)

It's been like that before. We have to try again later today or tomorrow cause I got to go now.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 18, 2011)

Fillfall said:


> It's been like that before. We have to try again later today or tomorrow cause I got to go now.


 
Ok ttyl


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 18, 2011)

Genesect hasn't been released yet, unless you're looking for one from other means. And you're wanting Pokemon from Black version? Since Rufflet is in White...


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 19, 2011)

Tom said:


> Genesect hasn't been released yet, unless you're looking for one from other means. And you're wanting Pokemon from Black version? Since Rufflet is in White...


 
o 3o; I know Genesect hasn't been released. I just want it.

I own Pokemon black, not I NEED pokemon from it.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 19, 2011)

*Bump*


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 19, 2011)

It hasn't even been a day. There's no reason to bump. It didn't even fall onto the next page. And like Tom said, if you want Genosecuto, you'll have to either find someone with the hacking device/software or do it yourself.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 19, 2011)

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> It hasn't even been a day. There's no reason to bump. It didn't even fall onto the next page. And like Tom said, if you want Genosecuto, you'll have to either find someone with the hacking device/software or do it yourself.


 
My laptop dislikes Action Replay o 3o


----------



## Psychonaut (May 19, 2011)

shiny ducklett.

i'll check back with nature, later.  i think it's female, and i know it's untouched.

u interest?


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2011)

I'll trade you a snarl Zorua for a good price.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 20, 2011)

Psychonaut said:


> shiny ducklett.
> 
> i'll check back with nature, later.  i think it's female, and i know it's untouched.
> 
> u interest?


 
Hmmm.... Possibly, I think it's purple right? I'll take it, what d'ya want for it?



Bidoof said:


> I'll trade you a snarl Zorua for a good price.


 
Zorua at level what with what nature? And what're you looking for as a ''good price''


----------



## Fillfall (May 20, 2011)

We can trade if you have time later today. I think I got a Rufflet somewhere.


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Hmmm.... Possibly, I think it's purple right? I'll take it, what d'ya want for it?
> 
> 
> 
> Zorua at level what with what nature? And what're you looking for as a ''good price''


 Level one and don't know the nature


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 20, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Level one and don't know the nature


 
I'll take it. Price?

@FillFall My friend got me Rufflet. Thanks all the same though. Tommorow I'll take that celebi from you.


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2011)

How much are you willing to offer


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 20, 2011)

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> o 3o; I know Genesect hasn't been released. I just want it.
> 
> I own Pokemon black, not I NEED pokemon from it.


 
Aight. And the title confused me, it seemed to me like you were asking for Pokemon Black exclusives.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 20, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> How much are you willing to offer


 
o 3o Idk.. I have some shinies...


----------



## Jake (May 21, 2011)

Umm. 'Cause I'm in a good mood I will just give it to you for free. PM me when you're ready.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 22, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> Umm. 'Cause I'm in a good mood I will just give it to you for free. PM me when you're ready.


 
I want your kids now.


----------



## Jake (May 22, 2011)

Trade tomorrow though? in like 14 or 15 hours


----------



## crazyredd45 (May 22, 2011)

i got the lengendary dogs


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 25, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> i got the lengendary dogs


 
Is it from the event and UNACTIVATED?

And SORRY for my lack of a reply. My laptop ****ed up and I just remembered to come here @ o@


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 26, 2011)

BUMP!


----------



## Jake (May 27, 2011)

1) Bumping is spam.
2) Tomorrow I'm able to give you Zorua?


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 27, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> 1) Bumping is spam.
> 2) Tomorrow I'm able to give you Zorua?



1. Meh
2. Epic


----------



## Vex L'Cour (May 28, 2011)

D/P Bump-

Updated the front with a new wishlist


----------

